# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Hà Nội >  [Review] Đệ nhất Xôi Hà thành - Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội

## duh

> * Xôi Yến 
> *_Địa chỉ: 35B Nguyễn Hữu Huân
> >> Xem địa điểm Xôi Yến_


Để thưởng thức xôi ở Hà Nội thì xin các bạn đừng quên Xôi Yến!
Nổi tiếng đã từ lâu, cái thời quán còn nhỏ, với biển hiệu khiêm tốn; giờ đã thành một quán ăn sạch đẹp, khang trang. Xôi Yến được nhiều người biết đến với các loại xôi thơm ngon, bổ dưỡng và trên hết là giá thành cực hợp lý với chất lượng.

_Cập nhật ngày 7/4/2012

_Mặc cho giá cả leo thang, bạn vẫn có thể có một bữa sáng hoặc trưa, hoặc tối, thậm chí đêm ngon lành, no bụng với mức giá dao động từ 20k-45k. Một gói xôi lạc cũng đã 10k, vậy thì nếu thêm chút đỉnh mà được thưởng thức món xôi quá "nổi tiếng đặc biệt", ngồi trong quán ăn lịch sự có là điều đáng thử? 

Cái ngon của Xôi Yến đã được đông đảo mọi người công nhận, từ các em nhỏ được bố mẹ cho đi ăn sáng, đến những bạn trẻ chọn làm bữa trưa, hoặc các gia đình cùng nhau ăn tối... tất cả đều tin tưởng chọn Xôi Yến.



Quán nay đã nâng cấp rất nhiều, rộng rãi hơn (gồm 3 tầng và cả ngoài hè), sạch sẽ và đảm bảo an toàn vệ sinh. Với lực lượng nhân viên hùng hậu, nhanh nhẹn, nhiệt tình, bạn sẽ không phải chờ quá 5' để có bát xôi nóng ngon lành. 



Thật tiếc là không có bức ảnh nào để "show" độ hấp dẫn của Xôi Yến cho các bạn. Vì xôi vừa ra là tôi không thể làm được việc gì khác ngoài... ăn  :batting eyelashes: 
Xôi rất dẻo và thơm. Dù là pate, thịt kho hay thậm chí là ruốc... tất cả đều hoản hảo!

Nếu đã thử, tôi tin chắc các bạn sẽ còn đến Xôi Yến nhiều lần tiếp theo!


*
>> Xem địa điểm Xôi Yến**Nguồn: didau.org

*_Cùng khám phá_ _Các quán ăn ở Hà Nội_ -_ cac quan an o ha noi_

----------


## thuty

Ăn ở đây suốt rồi, nói chung là ổn. Quán xôi Yến đông như kiến, mấy hàng xôi mở bên cạnh lèo tèo. Mà có cả quán bên cạnh cũng lấy luôn tên là xôi Yến nhưng vẫn không lại được(chú ý quán thật là quán ở ngã tư)

----------


## Alyaj

Thực đơn hấp dẫn quá  :love struck: 
Khi nào phải ghé qua đây ăn sáng mới được

----------


## lunas2

sáng nào chả ăn xôi... chạy ra đó thì xa quá

----------


## Meoluoi9x

Hai chữ "Đệ nhất" mà muốn ăn thử xem thế nào quá

----------


## thuty

> sáng nào chả ăn xôi... chạy ra đó thì xa quá


Xôi quán này đầy ụ thức ăn đi kèm, chứ không phải là xôi giống kiểu ăn sáng  :Big Grin:

----------


## rose

quán nè đông vậy chắc ngon lắm đây.

----------


## littlegirl

xa chỗ mình quá, có dịp phải qua đây thử mới đc.

----------


## vaga_pro2006

chà đến ăn xem có đúng là đệ nhất hem  :cuoi1:

----------


## lovetravel

đệ nhất kia chắc là ngon rồi

----------


## khanhszin

Chưa ăn ở quán nè lần nào

----------


## littlelove

chắc là ngon lắm, đông khách vậy cơ mà

----------


## Mituot

Nhìn đã quá :X
Tuyệt đủ các loại xôi

----------


## wildrose

thực đơn đa dạng, hấp dẫn quá

----------


## miam_miam

Đã đến ăn một lần và ko hiểu sao lại đông người ăn thế. Xôi khô, ko dẻo, ko có đc cái cảm giác nóng hổi của bát xôi. Chưa kể đến đoạn ở đây có nuôi 1 con chó đc xích gần cái cột, hôm đó mình chứng kiến nó hắt xì văng nước miếng thẳng vào nồi đậu  (đậu ăn với xôi xéo ý ạ), nhân viên thì xoa đầu, xoa cổ nó chán chê xong ra bưng xôi cho mình.
Nói chung là chịu, chả hiểu đc, hàng xôi bà béo trong chợ gần nhà mình đảm bảo ngon hơn gấp 10 lần

----------


## thuty

> Đã đến ăn một lần và ko hiểu sao lại đông người ăn thế. Xôi khô, ko dẻo, ko có đc cái cảm giác nóng hổi của bát xôi. Chưa kể đến đoạn ở đây có nuôi 1 con chó đc xích gần cái cột, hôm đó mình chứng kiến nó hắt xì văng nước miếng thẳng vào nồi đậu  (đậu ăn với xôi xéo ý ạ), nhân viên thì xoa đầu, xoa cổ nó chán chê xong ra bưng xôi cho mình.
> Nói chung là chịu, chả hiểu đc, hàng xôi bà béo trong chợ gần nhà mình đảm bảo ngon hơn gấp 10 lần


Nghe bạn tả hài vãi  :cuoi:

----------


## pigcute

Đệ Nhất cơ à  :cuoi1: 
Đi xem xem có cứng với cái chữ Đệ Nhất hem mới được hehe

----------


## miam_miam

> Nghe bạn tả hài vãi


 :cuoi:  uh, nhưng đấy là sự thật bạn ah. Hôm đó lại còn do con bạn mới từ SG ra nó đòi đi ăn cho biết, mình thì cũng chưa ăn bgio nên 2 đứa tới ăn. Vừa ăn vừa nhìn mặt nó mà hãi, chắc về SG nó kể cho cả làng cả tổng  :cuoi:

----------


## dung89

Không biết xôi này ngon đến mức nào, nhưng nhìn thực đơn thì mình chỉ ăn có xôi ruốc thôi hơ hơ

----------

